# So my minima has arrived



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi guys

So im on my 1500th machine and grinder 😂

Ended up getting a stainless steel minima from @BlackCatCoffee next day delivery on a bloody pallet!!!

So un packed, flushed and flushed some more.

all up to temp and must say im very happy,

i now need to learn to steam on the right, not the left i am used to.

initial impression of the machine

pump, i know they build to a price but its a normal noise vibe pump, a quieter one would be nice, not a deal breaker for mez if im up, everyones up 😂😂

build quality. The gauge of the metal is thick, the part under the drip tray is a little sharp, but the try covers this and can be easily sorted.

the water container is just that a container, dont see people's issue with that. It holds water and doesnt leak, filling it however isnt my favourite thing. I may drill a hole on it for my funnel...maybe

on to the pid, nice easy. Set with @DavecUK setting from factory, so no messing there.

brewing wise, first shot my grind was a tad too fine.

second grind was near bang in, i reckon i can go a tiny bit finer,






Nearly missed my glass!!!🤦🏻‍♀️

the ramp is lovely, the vids dont actually do it justice.

overall im really happy with both the machine, david at blackcat and this forum for all the help, the hidden pms answered that ive sent over the months.

heres a few pics
View attachment 51843
View attachment 51866
View attachment 51867
View attachment 51875


mite of also bought a mazzer major 83mm grinder and a wys doserless kit....

jake


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Now you just need a flow control thing on the group for complete control over ramp up, ramp down, pre-infusion time, bloom, etc. :exit:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Now you just need a flow control thing on the group for complete control over ramp up, ramp down, pre-infusion time, bloom, etc. :exit:


 He doesn't "need" it, but now (because of your post) probably "wants" it.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

You've got too much money mate haha


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I wish, haha

The end of my hockey career. Thanks covid is funding my coffee career 😂😂😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> I wish, haha
> 
> The end of my hockey career. Thanks covid is funding my coffee career 😂😂😂


 Theres an old joke about that something about a foreign person with hand a hand in his pocket...playing hockey all day? Something like that.....


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Well done matey, it looks FANTASTIC...i'm so pleased for you. That MildredM towel is the icing on the cake...job done 😎


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> He doesn't "need" it, but now (because of your post) probably "wants" it.










I wants it, I needs it....or do I just want it?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

My precious


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice! Nothing like a good unboxing thread.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So second week with the minima is nearly over,

Thought id pop some more thoughts up, for those considering the machine.

Positives.

The machine has a lovely slow ramp up to 9bars, ive managed to pull some lovely shots.

Its stupid simple to use, the steam boiler heats in 5 minutes and the steam is very powerful, cant imagine a 3 hole tip.

The h20 function is good, and ive actually seen it stop the boilers heating when i didnt realise i ran out

Cons.

Drip tray, this is the part that makes me feel people talk about when they say the machine is cheap,. The tray could be done better. The back of the tray doesn't fix in so it kinda flops down if you press it, the solenoid vent also doesnt line up so it vents over the ss tray not right into the palstic tray. The laser cutting leaves alot to be desired, and the under side of my tray is rusting. (Its the Molten metal swarf from laser cutting )

This is being monitored and blackcat have been in touch about it. 👍

View attachment 52544


The steam wand, placement is really strange, wether its because my machines more in the corner but it just feels cramped where it is,. Although tbf it has a good range of movement.

All in all im very happy with minima, it does what it says on the tin, its an entry level dual boiler with great capacity


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Made a quick vid for a member who was asking about the minima.

Think its a honest un biased opinion.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't understand how the tray is rusting, it's stainless. Mine has not rusted in years of use?

I will of course check it tomorrow.....


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I think its the process the molten swarf from cutting sticks to the ss surface and damages the top layer.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wish the steam wand were longer so you could put it right into the tray and blast off before steaming.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Rob1 could be an opening in the market for some one to machine a long steam tip that could be screwed in. Say a 2" tip.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

or a *longer wand* ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I couldn't wait and checked mine, *front, nothing.*










*The rear*, there is the odd little rust pit I thought was coffee (they have been there a long time unchanged), but this is a 2 year old drip tray and with the protector mat I use on it, probably wetter underneath than normal in areas as it doesn't dry out. The pits are definitely where the laser has cut and the metal has sputtered. It's not like yours after a week or so though! In fact, I had to put my high-powered glasses on to see them and there's literally a handful.










P.S. I think the molten sputter has become high carbon steel and then it rusts, but I'll bet it never spreads to the front or gets any worse. In fact if you cleaned it off the underside with metal polish and a cloth, I bet it won't come back (assuming it's not a thick layer)....my best guess.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Cuprajake - Nice to put a voice to the forum member!

Looks like you do get a whole lot of machine for your money though. I could see why they chose a simple water container like that for cost/space saving, the open top does make it easier to get your hand in for cleaning as well.

Definitely on my list in case my old style Mara meets an unfortunate end. Wish for an extra £60 they braced the metal drip tray from flexing and gave a steel waste tray though...


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice vid jake, some strange choices but clearly a capable machine if not the best at the price point. That drip tray flex is a bit of an odd one, I'd be surprised if that wasn't fixed, lots of manufacturers seem to have left the drip tray as an afterthought over the years. How much space is wasted in the water tank area? Round pegs for straight holes! Or is there something else down there?


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Cuprajake - Nice to put a voice to the forum member!
> 
> Looks like you do get a whole lot of machine for your money though. I could see why they chose a simple water container like that for cost/space saving, the open top does make it easier to get your hand in for cleaning as well.
> 
> Definitely on my list in case my old style Mara meets an unfortunate end. Wish for an extra £60 they braced the metal drip tray from flexing and gave a steel waste tray though...


 I was surprised by the flex on the drip tray initially, but I don't notice it in regular use. The powder coated drip tray is a bit more rigid. The waste tray does leave a lot to be desired - I suppose it does its job and is hidden away.

For me the steam wand works well, although I have space to the right side of the machine (I actually use it straight on). It does get very hot though even if using the rubber grip! If anything the hot water placement could be better, although I don't really use it.

I'm no expert but the internals look very solid and as Jake mentioned, the steel is a thick gauge.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah its alot of machine, the only other competition is the Elizabeth at this price point and while very capable, the looks just dont do it for me.

Both the drip tray and water container dont bother me, its plastic, easy to clean and cheap to replace should i ever need it,

In echos of my last elba machine that had a magnetic drip tray, i may buy a small marine safe rubber coated magnet to serve as a shelf/anchor point for the tray.

If it annoys me, i just thought id be honest


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Any reason the water tank is round? Seems to be a waste of space and therefore more awkward filling? Unless that space houses something else


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

prob an off the shelf item,

heres a vid of the ramp up


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

> 21 hours ago, Cuprajake said:


 Getting strong DaveC vibes, I see


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just helps people, theres not really that much info about the minima in terms of vids.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Just helps people, theres not really that much info about the minima in terms of vids.


 Thanks @Cuprajake I'm sure that will help a lot of prospective buyers. If I needed a big steam boiler I'd definitely be interested in getting one


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

> On 08/02/2021 at 22:27, Cuprajake said:


 This is great @Cuprajake. As one of "those people" who get irked by little things, this video swung me to the Lelit Elizabeth. Thanks for the video.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive since modded the drip tray 😁


----------



## Iamsami (May 15, 2020)

> 3 minutes ago, Cuprajake said:
> 
> Ive since modded the drip tray 😁


 Very good shout! Looks a lot more sturdy.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent matey :classic_smile: well done.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So been playing with the baskets today, must say that im really impressed with the quality of the stock basket.

In terms of shot, the only real difference between that and the ims seems to be ridgeless

Heres a stock basket pull of a hasbean honduras.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@Cuprajake how often do you use the steam boiler? Do you ever leave it off for days at a time?

Minima is creeping up our list, but will only need to Steam a couple of days a week (more than once each day). Wondering if that will cause an issue.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

Ive found it really good

I dont always use the steam either. I was told best way to run it was only use steam when needed anyway, so my kasa timer plug turns the machine on half hour before we get up, then should i need steam then i flick it on, tskes 5 mins if that to get up to temp.

I just run some water out once a week, but tbh as i make my own water, it cant physically scale 🤣🤣

For its price imo theres nothing to touch it.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Cheers,

That's really helpful. I will be on bottled water, so won't want to be wasting, but hopefully okay given the temps it will be up at. I also think I might need it once the family start coming round again... They'll all want something out of it!

I note you've mentioned the noise a few times as well - how noisy is it when warming up? Can you hear it before you get up?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SuffolkDoug said:


> Cheers,
> 
> That's really helpful. I will be on bottled water, so won't want to be wasting, but hopefully okay given the temps it will be up at. I also think I might need it once the family start coming round again... They'll all want something out of it!
> 
> I note you've mentioned the noise a few times as well - how noisy is it when warming up? Can you hear it before you get up?


 It might autofill the service boiler for 10s max, (probably 3s) if you have used it the previous day and it was close to refilling...because water contracts when it cools and goes below the probe detector. Other than that, it's pretty much silent when warming up.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Im being really fussy sound wise, its just like any vibe pump, its me more than the machie, warm up wise silent bar a tiny bit of heating noise, but that you need to put an ear to. The pump will run for a second or so if a boiler needs filling.

The family coming round was what swayed me to the minima, massive boilers.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> I just run some water out once a week, but tbh as i make my own water, it cant physically scale 🤣🤣





SuffolkDoug said:


> That's really helpful. I will be on bottled water, so won't want to be wasting, but hopefully okay given the temps it will be up at. I also think I might need it once the family start coming round again... They'll all want something out of it!


 The water Cuprajake is using is RODI water with added potassium bicarbonate, so it can't scale because there's no hardness. Bottled water is different as there will be hardness present and it will concentrate to the point scaling will occur when the service boiler is used as you evaporate water as steam and leave the minerals present behind.

I got into the habit of turning the machine on before bed to let it auto-fill so it didn't do it when it came on in the morning. This is something you could easily put into a timer too.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@SuffolkDoug

Couple of vids for you

Bear in mind, my machines in an echo chamber and camera mics can exaggerate noise


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@DavecUK @Rob1 @Cuprajake Thanks all - those videos especially are a great help.

Water is the one thing that still has me thinking about what to do. Plenty of time to look at options (I'll be saving a while yet - all this keeps me focused) so I'll probably come back round on BWT/ RO a few times yet.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

> On 12/02/2021 at 20:18, Cuprajake said:
> 
> Ive since modded the drip tray 😁


 Could you provide a link to the magnets you used please?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077WTL8FP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_W4460E0JZ2G7F82N1F64


----------

